# Core4 Element Hoodie



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Core 4 Element Hoodie in Max-1 Camo. New, never used, I just dont like the way it fits me... Size Large
From an extreme wilderness backpack hunt to a lazy day around camp, the Mid Mountain Hoodie offers tremendous comfort and versatility. The Mid Mountain Hoodie was designed for the hunter that wants to keep warm and comfortable while being mobile. It’s a high performance hoodie that is versatile to wear in all seasons. Constructed of power stretch fleece this hoodie is highly breathable and extremely comfortable. Every hunter deserves to be warm and comfortable while hunting and the Mid Mountain Hoodie was designed to fulfill those requirements.

$45.00. I can deliver to utah or salt lake counties


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If u don't like the way it fits, send it back and they will exchange it.....


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I called them and asked and they said since its not in the package they cant return it...


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the issue with the fit?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

it was baggier than I like, and the arms were too long... or maybe mine are too short... Anyway, the hoodie is sold


----------



## carbonh (Sep 10, 2013)

is it still for sale?


----------

